# Guillotine Prop



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Hi.

I am thinking of making a Guillotine for my home haunt this year and I want the blade to fall and then wind itself back up. In addition, I want the head of the dummy to fall in the basket when the blade falls and reset itself when the blade winds back for another go. Only problem is I don't what I should you to have this happen.

Any ideas would be great. 

Thank you.


----------



## 1031fan (Feb 6, 2007)

hmm - sounds like it could be a cool pneumatic - scissor mech to have the blade "fall" and a simple hinged head at the back of the neck so it looks like the head falls from the stump - but really just pivoting on the hinge - time them with a prop timer of choice - add some sweet sound effects like a blade cutting and a splat - some lighting - possibly some backlighting for the start then change to blood red after the head is cut would be pretty sweet!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Wow, thats a cool project but a hard one to work the resetting part. Maybe electromagnets for the release parts but the rest I don't know. Post your progress I would like to see this sucker in action.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

If you add a slot in the blade, you could have the head attached by a small cable that is slacked when the blade falls. Heck, color it red.

Then pneumatics or motors on cables to both raise the blade back up, and pull teh head back into place through the cable in the neck.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I am wondering if there is a motor that winds up and then releases automatically. I could attached that to both the head and the blade so they can reset both. Any ideas?


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Good idea Ickie.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

I know that Ironman had made a kick a$$ guillotine that had a mechinism where when the blade fell the head popped off. I dont know how you can make the blade go back up but i'm sure he could help you with the head coming off


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I think I understand how to use the windshield wiper to raise the blade. I found a great prop guide http://softlyspokenmagicspells.com/halloween/flailer.html. There is a lever at the shoulder of the prop that pulls up the arm before it slams back down. Now I just need to figure out if I should do like a pulley system with wheels to have it wind up enough to to look good when it falls. Maybe about 3 to 4 feet.


----------



## .id. (Jul 3, 2006)

Perhaps you could use an electromechanical clutch with the wiper motor and a small spool to wind the rope around that is pulling the blade up. The clutch would go between the motor and the spool and as long as power is applied to the clutch, the motor will drive the spool. As soon as power is turned off, the clutch disengages and allows the spool to spin freely. The blade wouldn't need much weight to unwind the rope from the spool as it drops... This place carries several cheap surplus kinds....Just search for clutch.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

There is a similiar thread on Halloween Forum http://www.halloweenforum.com/showthread.php?t=62606 where I wrote the following:

If you look at scary terrys site: http://www.scary-terry.com/wipmtr/wipmtr.htm he has a large tutorial on props using windshiel wiper motors. I have not actually built a guillotine yet just planned how I would. Also in my day job a write software for 4 wheel drive transfer case that use similiar motor to shift between gears and electro magnets to engage clutches. I would use two motors one to reset the blade and one to reset the head. Each motor would work as follows: wind up Blade/head to starting position blade/head would latch in place with a solinoid/electro magnet then unwind ready for it to be triggered. When triggered the blade would fall openning a switch to turn off the electro magnet allowing the head to fall into a basket. On the blade I would not allow it to actual move in front of the neck stump, I would just paint the neck stup to look like a steel blade was there. The blade would actually retract into the carrier when it struck the neck stock
__________________


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

My cousin thought of something today. She suggested a tie rotator motor. I'm thinking it could be hooked to a chain or something and the blade would have a hook or something that would catch then when it got to the top, it would release. I'm not sure what to use as the hook though. Not only that but how much weight could it handle.


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

just a suggestion, if you don't end up figuring out the motor, my friend in Phnx has his son stand there is a EXTREMELY cool executioner outfit and pull it up manually, it is so creepy!! I think he says "next" when he does it!


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

Ok. I decided on using the windshield wiper motor and a 12 volt power supply. Monsterguts.com has a deal on the motor, power supply, and a connector for $35.00. Instead of using one pulley wheel or Sheave to raise the Blade, I think two will help it run better. One on the top and one on the bottom. Then use a belt with two levers sticking out for the blade to catch on in order to rise up. I'm going to scan my drawing into the computer and upload it a little later. I am trying to find a Sheave or Wheel Pulley that is 4 or 5 inches wide to ensure it's not too wide that it shows from behind. Any ideas where I can find one?


----------

